# A cosa serve emerge -e --- [RISOLTO]

## adam_z

come da titolo volevo qualche delucidazione sul parametro -e di emerge visto che non sono riuscito a trovare nulla in proposito nè nella documentazione nè sul forum.

Ad esempio a cosa serve emerge -e world?

GRAZIE

----------

## codadilupo

-e = --empty, ovvero fai finta che il file world sia vuoto.

Coda

----------

## Kernel78

Ma stai scherzando ?

```
man emerge
```

----------

## Onip

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Ma stai scherzando ?
> 
> ```
> man emerge
> ```
> ...

 

approvo... Uno dei pregi di linux è avere i manuali a disposizione, usiamoli

----------

## guerro

CONCORDO IN PIENO!!   :Cool:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## adam_z

l'ho fatto sia man emerge che emerge -h e mi dice

 * wrote:*   

> --emptytree (-e short option)
> 
>               Virtually tweaks the tree of installed packages to contain
> 
>               nothing. This is great to use together with --pretend. This makes
> ...

 

Ma cosa vuol dire?

----------

## Onip

Ti fa il calcolo delle dipendnze come se non ci fosse niente installato. Rimettendoti tutto quindi.

Se tu fai 

```
#emerge -e world
```

 Emerge ti re-installerà tutti i pacchetti che hai sul sistema (system, world e relative dipendenze).

Byez

----------

## gutter

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma cosa vuol dire?

 

Vuol dire che suppone che il database dei pacchetti sia vuoto od in parole povere che non hai installato niente sul tuo pc.

----------

## adam_z

quindi i pacchetti che mi vuole installare sono quelli base di gentoo?

e' normale che siano tutti [N]?

----------

## crisandbea

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> l'ho fatto sia man emerge che emerge -h e mi dice
> 
>  * wrote:*   --emptytree (-e short option)
> 
>               Virtually tweaks the tree of installed packages to contain
> ...

 

impara l'inglese è lo saprai.   :Cool:    , scherzi a parte 

Ti calcola le dipendenze come se non ci fosse niente installato sul tuo sistema. Reinstallando tutto.

----------

## crisandbea

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> quindi i pacchetti che mi vuole installare sono quelli base di gentoo?
> 
> e' normale che siano tutti [N]?

 

ti consiglio di dare una letta qui

----------

## Kernel78

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> Ma cosa vuol dire?

 

Scusa ma allora non dovresti dire che non hai trovato nulla ma che non conosci l'inglese o che non hai capito nulla ...

Le informazioni ci sono ...

----------

## adam_z

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *adam_z wrote:*   quindi i pacchetti che mi vuole installare sono quelli base di gentoo?
> 
> e' normale che siano tutti [N]? 
> 
> ti consiglio di dare una letta qui

 

non c'e' nulla sull'opzione -e di emerge

----------

## crisandbea

 *adam_z wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*    *adam_z wrote:*   quindi i pacchetti che mi vuole installare sono quelli base di gentoo?
> 
> e' normale che siano tutti [N]? 
> 
> ti consiglio di dare una letta qui 
> ...

 

ci sono tutte le documentazioni che possono servire, e comunque niente di più facile che fare

```
 man man
```

, per  saper utilizzare il man,

 e 

```
man comando
```

 per sapere qualcosa su quel comando.

----------

## Scen

Anche se sei stato mazzulato   :Razz:  per bene, volevo fare anch'io un appunto:

da http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Molti utenti useranno Portage attraverso il tool emerge. Questo capitolo non è un duplicato delle informazioni disponibili attraverso le pagine man di emerge. Per avere la lista completa delle opzioni di emerge, consultare la pagina man:
> 
> Codice 1: Leggere la pagina man di emerge
> ...

 

----------

## adam_z

mi accorgo che molti di voi credono di sapere, essere dei geni, farsi delle masturbazioni mentali, ma poi stringi stringi non sanno spiegare un concetto che dicono smplice semplice.

Fortunatamente non siete tutti cosi', alcuni, pochi, sanno veramente leggere le domande e dare risposte utili!

----------

## adam_z

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Ti fa il calcolo delle dipendnze come se non ci fosse niente installato. Rimettendoti tutto quindi.
> 
> Se tu fai 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Spero di aver capito bene, in sostanza mi riemerge tutto quanto come se nessun pacchetto fosse installato (ed e' anche per quello che li vede tutti [N]). Dico bene?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> mi accorgo che molti di voi credono di sapere, essere dei geni, farsi delle masturbazioni mentali, ma poi stringi stringi non sanno spiegare un concetto che dicono smplice semplice.
> 
> Fortunatamente non siete tutti cosi', alcuni, pochi, sanno veramente leggere le domande e dare risposte utili!

 

a me la tua sembra una risposta molto insolente...

ti è stata data la risposta più ragionevole possibile, e cioé, l'indicazione sulla guida, a sottolineare l'inutilità della tua domanda.

tu non hai capito la risposta che ti è stata data per una tua lacuna che riguarda le basi del funzionamento del sistema, ed i suoi fondamentali. come se volessi usare l'automobile senza nemmeno sapere cosa sono e a cosa servono il motore e la benzina.

se quanto scritto nella documentazione non ti ha soddisfatto, è evidentemente un problema tuo, quindi non mi pare proprio il caso di usare questi toni contro chi ha avuto il buon cuore di aiutatarti.

in conclusione, do anche io una risposta alla tua domanda:

non sai cosa fa emerge -e world? bene, allora... saic he -p è un parametro di emerge, che PROVA ed in realtà non fa niente... quindi tu puoi PROVARE a dare un emerge -ep world e puoi PROVARE  a vedere con i tuoi occhi cosa fa.

quando avrai visto con i tuoi occhi, sarà chiaro ed ovvio il funzionamento di quel comando

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> mi accorgo che molti di voi credono di sapere, essere dei geni, farsi delle masturbazioni mentali, ma poi stringi stringi non sanno spiegare un concetto che dicono smplice semplice.
> 
> Fortunatamente non siete tutti cosi', alcuni, pochi, sanno veramente leggere le domande e dare risposte utili!

 

per favore modera i toni

nessuno ti ha offeso quindi cerca di non diventare offensivo a tua volta (non ho detto che sei stato offensivo ma manca poco a diventarlo quindi ti avverto prima   :Smile:  )

P.S. temo che in qualsiasi altro forum ti saresti preso un rtfm secco quindi vedila così: in assoluto hai ricevuto dei commenti acidi (ma non offensivi) quindi hai in assoluto ragione... relativamente alla domanda e alla consuetudine vista in altri forum comunque poteva andare peggio   :Wink: 

----------

## nikko96

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> l'ho fatto sia man emerge che emerge -h e mi dice
> 
>  * wrote:*   --emptytree (-e short option)
> 
>               Virtually tweaks the tree of installed packages to contain
> ...

 

Letteralmente ,dice che si tratta di una modifica vituale all'albero dei pacchetti installati,

tale modifica virtuale consiste nel considerare vuoto l'albero dei pacchetti installati(system world e dipendenze varie)

----------

## adam_z

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> [
> 
> se quanto scritto nella documentazione non ti ha soddisfatto, è evidentemente un problema tuo, quindi non mi pare proprio il caso di usare questi toni contro chi ha avuto il buon cuore di aiutatarti.
> 
> in conclusione, do anche io una risposta alla tua domanda:
> ...

 

Le domande si fanno proprio perche' non si sa o non si e' capito qualcosa ... effettivamente io conosco le mie lacune che non potro' mai colmare non avendo alle spalle una preparazione teorica fondamentale ... per questo faccio una domanda e cercavo qualcuno che mi spiegasse molto alla spicciola proprio perche' se si va sul tecnico incomincio a non capirci.

Tutto quello che mi hanno detto di leggere e/o altro lo avevo gia' fatto e l'ho riguardato dopo le indicazioni dei vari personaggi, ma se continuo a chiedere aiuto vuol dire che non ho capito. (altrimenti le scuole a cosa servono, tanto c'e' gia' scritto tutto sui libri o da qualche altra parte).

```
emerge -pe world
```

l'ho provato e ho visto (come gia' detto in precedenza) che mi da' una sfilza di pacchetti tutti marchiati con [N] come se non fossero installati.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> per favore modera i toni
> 
> nessuno ti ha offeso quindi cerca di non diventare offensivo a tua volta (non ho detto che sei stato offensivo ma manca poco a diventarlo quindi ti avverto prima  )
> 
> P.S. temo che in qualsiasi altro forum ti saresti preso un rtfm secco quindi vedila così: in assoluto hai ricevuto dei commenti acidi (ma non offensivi) quindi hai in assoluto ragione... 

 

Io non sono stato offensivo in alcun modo e non lo saro' mai soprattutto da dietro un PC ... secondo me c'e' molta gente che posta solo per aumentare il proprio numerino sotto il nome, senza avere la volonta' di rispondere e questo non mi sembra bello, poi ognuno la puo' pensare come vuole.

PS: rtfm cosa vuol dire?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> ma se continuo a chiedere aiuto vuol dire che non ho capito

 

allora dovresti provare ad essere più specifico nelle tue domande. dovresti scrivere esplicitamente "non ho capito cosa vuol dire questa frase...", il che cambierebbe le carte in tavola.

emerge -e ricompila un pacchetto e tutte le sue dipendenze

world non è un pacchetto, ma potremmo dire che è un "virtuale" insieme di tutti i pacchetti che l'utente ha installato

nel momento in cui dici emerge -e world chiedi la ricompilazione di tutto quello che hai installato con tutte le dipendenze, e quando dico "tutte le dipendente", voglio proprio dire TUTTE. in cascata fino alla libc

risultato: ricompilazione di tutto il sistema

anche senza grandi basi, comuqnue, bastava osservare il comportamento di portage per rendersene conto

----------

## X-Drum

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le domande si fanno proprio perche' non si sa o non si e' capito qualcosa ... effettivamente io conosco le mie lacune che non potro' mai colmare non avendo alle spalle una preparazione teorica fondamentale ... per questo faccio una domanda e cercavo qualcuno che mi spiegasse molto alla spicciola proprio perche' se si va sul tecnico incomincio a non capirci.
> 
> Tutto quello che mi hanno detto di leggere e/o altro lo avevo gia' fatto e l'ho riguardato dopo le indicazioni dei vari personaggi, ma se continuo a chiedere aiuto vuol dire che non ho capito. (altrimenti le scuole a cosa servono, tanto c'e' gia' scritto tutto sui libri o da qualche altra parte).
> ...

 

il problema è che anche continuando a reiterare la stessa domanda, chiunque voglia risponderti

(anche in maniera benevola), inevitabilmente non puo' fare altro che fornire la stessa risposta...

se dici di aver letto tutto ciò che ti è stato consigliato ed ancora non capisci,

non c'è nessuno che possa risolvere il tuo problema qui,

tutto cio' che devi fare è sforzarti di comprendere cio' che hai letto

e che comunque altra gente ha compreso a sua volta con lo stesso metodo

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io non sono stato offensivo in alcun modo e non lo saro' mai soprattutto da dietro un PC ... secondo me c'e' molta gente che posta solo per aumentare il proprio numerino sotto il nome, senza avere la volonta' di rispondere e questo non mi sembra bello, poi ognuno la puo' pensare come vuole.
> 
> PS: rtfm cosa vuol dire?

 

la tua domanda ha suscitato ovviamente un po di trambusto perchè è l'abc, la base, del funzionamento di emerge/portage

ed in questo forum molta gente è stata richiamata per molto meno, inoltre non è buona norma fare domande

cosi "scontate" (ovvero alle quali si puo' trovare una risposta consultando la documentazione ufficiale)

RTFM:

Read The Fuc***g Manual (politically incorrect form)

Read The Friendly Manual (polite form)

Read The Freaking Manual (polite form)

----------

## Onip

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Spero di aver capito bene, in sostanza mi riemerge tutto quanto come se nessun pacchetto fosse installato (ed e' anche per quello che li vede tutti [N]). Dico bene?

 

Dici perfettamente   :Wink:  .

In quanto all' "altra questione" credo che nessuno sia stato offensivo nei tuoi confronti. Semplicemente ti è stato indicato il luogo dove avresti potuto colmare le tue lacune. Se tu avessi detto ho letto il man ma non capisco questo "(copia-incolla del man)", la questione sarebbe stata completamente diversa. Non trovi?

Da come hai scritto tu (e qui scappa sempre il fraintendimento facilmente) sembrava più una cosa del tipo: "ditemi questo che non ho voglia di documentarmi" .

Byez

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> Io non sono stato offensivo in alcun modo e non lo saro' mai soprattutto da dietro un PC 

 

Tranquillo! Uè più che specificare che non sei stato offensivo che devo fare?   :Smile: 

Ho semplicemente notato che da lì a diventare offensivi (facendo supposizioni sulla presunta genialità di alcuni interventi) non ci voleva poi tanto... certe discussioni tendono (statisticamente) a degenerare quindi semplicemente avverto prima   :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque la questione di documentarsi prima di fare domande, di leggere le faq e tutta la documentazione base prima di chiedere non è una cosa che è stata inventata estemporaneamente... è una delle basi della netiquette, ovvero dei comportamenti ritenuti "educati" in rete.

Quindi come te ritieni maleducate alcune risposte ci sono persone che potrebbero ritenere maleducata la domanda in base appunto alle regole della netiquette.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Poi secondo me niente di male... solo temo che siano comprensibili entrambe le ragioni. Venitevi incontro e finisce lì   :Smile: 

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Da come hai scritto tu (e qui scappa sempre il fraintendimento facilmente) sembrava più una cosa del tipo: "ditemi questo che non ho voglia di documentarmi" .

 

E' esattamente quello che accade in questi casi e il motivo per cui esiste la netiquette   :Wink: 

----------

## adam_z

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> l'ho fatto sia man emerge che emerge -h e mi dice
> 
>  * wrote:*   --emptytree (-e short option)
> 
>               Virtually tweaks the tree of installed packages to contain
> ...

 

Forse questo mio post non vuol dire che non ho capito il man?

CMQ adesso ho le idee un po' piu' chiare 

GRAZIE a TUTTI in particolare a quelli che si sono sforzati di aiutarmi.

----------

## Kernel78

 *adam_z wrote:*   

>  *adam_z wrote:*   l'ho fatto sia man emerge che emerge -h e mi dice
> 
>  * wrote:*   --emptytree (-e short option)
> 
>               Virtually tweaks the tree of installed packages to contain
> ...

 

Non vorrei sembrarti offensivo ma io avrei scommesso che tu non conoscessi l'inglese ...

Esattamente cosa non ti è chiaro ? Traducendo (alla buona) si ottiene:

Svuota virtualmente l'albero dei pacchetti installati. Questo è comodo usato insieme a --pretend. Questo rende possibile per uno sviluppatore ottenere una completa panoramica del completo albero di dipendenze di un certo pacchetto.

Se sai come funziona emerge <pacchetto> e se sai cos'è un albero delle dipendenze (e se sai la prima non puoi non sapere la seconda) allora quanto spiegato nel man è cristallino, almeno IMHO.

A mio parere quindi è già presente la migliore spiegazione possibile (anche se non è in italiano), a meno che non mi spieghi cosa non hai capito io non sono in grado di esserti di altro aiuto.

P.S. per quanto tu ritenga il contrario io ho trovato il tuo messaggio offensivo ...

----------

## RollsAppleTree

Ragazzi, 

Noto con dispiacere che si sta diventando forse un pò troppo aggressivi in queste pagine di forum.

Ci bazzico da tempo e anche con una certa costanza e non mi ricordo di un'aggressività del genere. Il fatto è che quando io sono entrato in questa comunità ed in questo forum ero veramente NOOBISSIMO, e anche io ho fatto delle domande per la cui risposta, invece, bastava leggere le pagine del manuale.

mi ricordo le risposte dei mod dei miei primi tempi(che ora sono diventati tutti bodhisattva (che vorrà dire, poi, non si sa... pare na cosa da kamasutra...)) che erano sempre risposte bonarie e comprensive, del tipo "si vede che sto tipo è noob, rispondiamogli gentilmente e vediamo se impara..."

Ho riletto questo topic cercando di fare un'analisi "psicologica" di ciò che è successo e di ciò che ha scatenato il flame... e l'ho individuato nel 3°,4° e 5° post, dove:

(dalla parte di chi ha fatto la domanda): tre utenti hanno fatto comunella nel dirmi che avrei dovuto cercare nei man e mettere in evidenza le mie lacune.

secondo me bastava un invito a leggere il manuale, i vari "concordo" "sono d'accordo" sono solo accessori, inutili, il messaggio era stato recepito alla prima risposta.

Che ci vuole ad essere tutti meno "sboroni" e un pò più accondiscendenti??? niente.

Che ci vuole, per i nuovi utenti, leggere le linee guida prima di postare etc??? niente, ma spesso ci si iscrive nei forum nel momento del bisogno, nel momento, cioè, in cui il PC ti va in sbarellamento e non sai che pesci prendere, quindi cerchi appiglio ovunque e nel minor tempo possibile.

Soluzioni???

invitare sempre gli utenti "negligenti" a leggere i manuali etc, ma farlo con più simpatia e meno sboronaggine.

----------

## randomaze

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> (che ora sono diventati tutti bodhisattva (che vorrà dire, poi, non si sa... pare na cosa da kamasutra...))

 

No, il kamasutra é Indù mentre il Bodhisattva dovrebbe essere una figura nel Buddismo.

A parte la divagazione tra parentesi, il tuo intervento é totalmente condivisibile, sopratutto nella frase:

 *Quote:*   

> secondo me bastava un invito a leggere il manuale, i vari "concordo" "sono d'accordo" sono solo accessori, inutili, il messaggio era stato recepito alla prima risposta.

 

Ovvero, che senso ha continuare a dare risposte che non aggiungono nulla? Nessuno... anzi probabilmente é peggio se si tratta di prese in giro (anche bonarie) sulla supposta ignoranza dell'utente.

Tuttavia va anche detto, comunque che un post tipo:

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> l'ho fatto sia man emerge che emerge -h e mi dice
> 
>  * wrote:*   --emptytree (-e short option)
> 
>               Virtually tweaks the tree of installed packages to contain
> ...

 

non é esattamente chiarissimo perché non dice qual'é il problema: scarsa conoscenza dell'inglese oppure il problema non é linguistico ma nella comprensione del senso delle parole? Nel dubbio chi risponde dovrebbe fornire entrambe le risposte?

----------

## michele26x1

Spezzo una lancia per adam_z.Sapete cosa sono i nerds?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nerd

E aggiungo che anche io sono stato vittima di un atteggiamento del genere...proprio quando tentavo di aiutare un'altra persona in difficoltà per la mia prima volta!Probabilmente la mia risposta non e' stata sufficentemente esaustiva e zam...

Vabbò Saluti

----------

## randomaze

 *michele26x1 wrote:*   

> Spezzo una lancia per adam_z.Sapete cosa sono i nerds?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nerd
> 
> E aggiungo che anche io sono stato vittima di un atteggiamento del genere...proprio quando tentavo di aiutare un'altra persona in difficoltà per la mia prima volta!Probabilmente la mia risposta non e' stata sufficentemente esaustiva e zam...
> ...

 

Chiariamo un paio di punti, perché nel tuo post secondo me tratti due atteggiamenti come fossero lo stesso.

Scrivere su un forum non é come parlare a voce, é importante quello che si scrive per far capire all'altra persona la situazione.

Post che dicono a cosa serve l'opzione -x del programma dfjkh vengono facilmente interpretati come "non ho voglia di leggere la documentazione, fatelo voi per me". Ora questo ovviamente infastidice, perché la <<non voglia>> di chi ha postato costa il mio tempo per rispondere... a prescindere dal quanto io sia bravo o dal come avrei impiegato quel tempo.

Post che dicono Non mi é chiara l'opzione -x del programma jfddas, ho letto la documentazione ma continuo a non capire a cosa serve/come funziona evidenziano la necessità di un aiuto di tipo diverso dalla semplice lettura del manuale.

In merito alle critiche a una risposta, non ricordo il post cui fai riferimento tuttavia va notato che la critica potrebbe essere un discorso di saccenza (e quindi assolutamente deprecabile) oppure la non esaustività potrebbe portare l'utente che ha fatto la domanda a incorrere in errori e in problemi ben più gravi. Con un esempio:

 *domanda wrote:*   

> come faccio a cancellare la directory di compilazione?

 

 *risposta incompleta wrote:*   

> dai il comando 
> 
> ```
> rm -rf $PORTAGE_TMP/*
> ```
> ...

 

 *risposta cazziante wrote:*   

> No fermo cosa dici... $PORTAGE_TMP deve contenere il percorso della directory in questione!!!

 

Ora, va da se che non viene controllato prima che $PORTAGE_TMP contenga qualcosa l'utente iniziale si cancellera l'intero sistema. Certo, la seconda risposta é stata frettolosa e sgarbata ma era decisamente necessaria!

Mò fatemi un pò sapere se questi ultimi post é meglio splittarli e continuare l'argomento in un thread apposito perché al momento siamo abbastanza OT.

----------

## Luca89

Secondo me c'Ã¨ stato un errore da ambedue le parti. Si, alcuni hanno risposto in maniera un po frettolosa e sgarbata, ma dall'altra adam_z avrebbe fatto meglio a porre la domanda in maniera diversa, facendo capire che aveva cercato nella documentazione, magari postando fin dall'inizio il frammento del manuale ed evidenziato le frasi che non si capivano. Dire semplicemente "io l'inglese non lo so e quindi non capisco cosa c'Ã¨ scritto" Ã¨ un po una presa in giro, perchÃ© mi pare strano che una persona non abbia studiato neanche una volta nella vita un po di inglese, quindi anche ammesso di non essere una cima, qualcosa con l'aiuto del vocabolario si puÃ² tradurre o almeno intuire, adam_z non ha provato nemmeno a fare quello (o almeno, non ha scritto di aver provato, per esempio avrebbe potuto dire "ho tradutto cosÃ¬, Ã¨ corretto?"). 

Rimango comunque del parere che non bisogna mai rispondere in maniera sgarbata a domande di questo tipo tranne che non si tratta di recidivitÃ .

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Mò fatemi un pò sapere se questi ultimi post é meglio splittarli e continuare l'argomento in un thread apposito perché al momento siamo abbastanza OT.

 

Sarebbe una bella idea  :Very Happy: . 

Noto anche io che ultimamente c'e' un po' di nervosismo, ma non aggiungo nient'altro a quanto detto da randomaze.

----------

